# Disney tickets



## lobsterlover (May 9, 2011)

Is there a place to buy your park tickets in Wilderness Lodge resort? 
Can't find it on the web site.
Thanks!!


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 9, 2011)

lobsterlover said:


> Is there a place to buy your park tickets in Wilderness Lodge resort?
> Can't find it on the web site.
> Thanks!!



At the concierge desk.


----------



## lobsterlover (May 10, 2011)

*Thank you*

too bad I'm too late to get the undercover tourist deal. to express post them now to Canada is $30.


----------



## krmlaw (May 13, 2011)

you can pick them up down there too - at the undercover tourist locations


----------



## lobsterlover (May 14, 2011)

Are they far off the beaten path?
Did you end up getting the meal plan?


----------



## krmlaw (May 14, 2011)

we have never done pick up down there .. but friends have and if you have a car it should be pretty easy ... 

nope - no dining plan, but still time to add. i keep going back and forth.


----------



## lobsterlover (May 14, 2011)

I'll let you know how I make out with the dining plan. I leave in a week!!
I have a four year old that doesn't eat, a 13 yr old that doesn't stop eating and me, I can't eat 2 large meals a day.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 14, 2011)

Counter service isn't a large meal, but it does include dessert and drink with the DDP.  The sit-down dinners also include appetizer and dessert.  Do the math and see if it would pay for you.  It sure didn't make sense for us.  I never eat desserts; the soda is something I don't drink; and I cannot see us eating the appetizers.  

Makes it very expensive, when you consider the number of restaurants that require TWO dinner credits.  LeCellier just went to 2 dinner credits.  That's ridiculous.  I can pay cash for dinner using our Tables in Wonderland discount of 20% and do better in $$$.


----------



## krmlaw (May 15, 2011)

whats tables in wonderland?


----------



## MichaelColey (May 16, 2011)

It's a discount card that only Annual Passholders or Florida Residents can buy (for $75 or $100 respectively) that gives a 20% discount at most Table Service restaurants and a few Counter Service restaurants.  If you do a lot of table service dining at Disney, it's a good deal.


----------

